# Back to back Group 1s.



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today at the Lakeland UKC dog shows, KK won back to back Group firsts in a show entry of 190.

We struck out in the Best ring, but tomorrow is 2 more shows and another day.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats! she sure is a looker.


----------

